# souris pour mac ?



## mathusalem (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous ^^

vous utilisez quoi comme souris sur vos macs ? personnellement je suis totalement hermétique à la mighty mouse, j'ai une logitech MX 1000 et ça me soule un peu de ne pas pouvoir utiliser tous les boutons.



petit détail rigolo : ma soeur a récupéré ma mighty mouse et la faire tourner sur son portable windows ! ça marche pas terrible (elle clique droit à chaque fois) mais elle la garde parce qu'elle est jolie


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juin 2007)

Bonjour

Moi j'utilise une petite souris optique filaire "noname" avec deux boutons et une molette. J'en suis tr&#232;s content.

En plus j'ai param&#233;tr&#233; le bouton F9 du clavier sur le bouton central (celui de la molette) dans le r&#233;glage de "Dashboard et Expos&#233;". &#199;a me permet d'acc&#233;der en un clic aux fen&#234;tres d'arri&#232;re-plan.


Apr&#232;s avoir d&#251; utiliser une souris un peu plus rustique pendant quelques heures, je peux dire que j'aurais du mal &#224; me passer de celle-ci.


----------



## pierre22 (12 Juin 2007)

Moi j'ai une grosse économique Logitech filaire depuis 4 ans un vrai tank, juste nettoyer l'intérieur et la boule tous les 3 à 6 mois. Sur mon MacBook Pro, j'en suis à ma deuxième souris sans fil optique.
C'est peut-être un hasard

Cordialement


----------



## mathusalem (21 Juin 2007)

hi encore moi ^^


cette souris l&#224; me plait bien : http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/acheter/46087/Logitech-RX-1000-USB-Noir/

je vois sur le site de logitech qu'elle est compatible Mac OS, par contre ils ne proposent que des pilotes pour windows...

&#231;a se passe comment ? 
je ne pourrai pas me servir des boutons suppl&#233;mentaires ?



si je regarde la logitech G5 qui me plait bien aussi, elle n'est pas marqu&#233; compatible Mac sur le site du constructeur => qqn a d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; sur un mac ?


Merci !!



edit : et pour les souris Razer ? on peut se servir de tous les boutons ? leur site est un peu bord&#233;lique, on dirait qu'il n'y a pas de driver mac pour tous les mod&#232;les


re edit : en surfant je viens d'apprendre l'existence de steermouse et usb overdrive
c'est lequel le "mieux" ?


----------



## pierre22 (21 Juin 2007)

Ma souris logitech 2 boutons et une molette fonctionne sans pilote sur mon system 10.3.9, ainsi que celle de mon powerbook en 10.4.dernière mise à jour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2007)

J'utilise la Mighty Mouse livrée avec mon iMac et j'en suis très content.


----------



## Coltrane (21 Juin 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous ^^
> j'ai une logitech MX 1000 et &#231;a me soule un peu de ne pas pouvoir utiliser tous les boutons.



J'ai aussi une MX1000, mais ce n'est certainement pas la m&#234;me parce que tous les boutons fonctionnent. Pour cela, il faut installer le Logitech control center.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/494/3129&cl=fr,fr


----------



## mathusalem (21 Juin 2007)

bon en fait j'évite les logitech, vu tous les mauvais feedback sur le control center...

et puis j'ai craqué pour une Razer Pro (la seule qui soit spéciale pour mac)

j'ai installé leur driver (pas besoin de payer $20 de plus pour avoir des drivers fait par un tiers) et ça marche DU TONNERRE !!!

j'adore la forme de la souris, elle tient bien en mais, je n'ai pas la tentation de la bouger du bout des doigts, elle est zolie en blanc et super réactive.

ptête que je vais devenir bon à starcraft maintenant


----------



## Coltrane (21 Juin 2007)

mathusalem a dit:


> bon en fait j'&#233;vite les logitech, vu tous les mauvais feedback sur le control center...


Il y a &#233;norm&#233;ment de Macusers qui ont des souris ou claviers Logitech, alors c'est normal qu'il y ait plus de retour sur le control center.
Perso, outre la MX 1000, j' ai un bundle S530 et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre souci avec.
Par contre je partage ton avis sur La Mighty; c'est une daube ce mulot. J'ai &#233;t&#233; oblig&#233; de d&#233;sactiver la moiti&#233; des boutons.


----------



## Zyrol (22 Juin 2007)

Je rajoute un temoignagne pour l'ensemble Logitech S530. Tout simplement g&#233;nial. jamais eu de probl&#232;me, la configuration des touches supplementaires et tr&#233;s souple.

Bref, je conseille fortement cet ensemble.


----------



## BrunoH (22 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, suis nouveau !
J'ai un imac 24 depuis 6 mois, c'est mon premier mac et j'en suis globalement content hormis safari qui me pose des problèmes sur certains sites mais j'utilise depuis firefox

Voici ce qui m'amène ici

J'avais également acheté une souris et un clavier sans fil de chez mac

J'ai souvent des soucis avec la souris, la boule se bloque et comme il n'y a pas moyen d'intervenir physiquement sur la souris ça m'agace

je vais aller la rapporter pour un échange mais je suis persuadé que ce problème est récurrent sur ce modèle, j'ai branché la souri filiaire et j'ai eu les même soucis après quelques temps

pouvez vous m'aider ?

merci


----------



## dmo95 (22 Juin 2007)

Moi aussi un fidèle de Logitech avec une petite mx518 (souris d'ex gamer) un must même pour de la bureautique, d'ailleur elle n'est pas trop conseillé pour les portables car elle est assez massive  !

BrunoH je peut t'aider, passe en souris optique plus de boule, plus d'entretion !!


----------



## Coltrane (22 Juin 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> BrunoH je peut t'aider, passe en souris optique plus de boule, plus d'entretion !!


Je suppose qu'il parle de la petite boule dessus la Mighty.
Moi, je lui conseille de revendre la souris et le clavier et de prendre un S530 &#224; la place.
Sinon en attendant on peut la d&#233;sosser.
http://web.mac.com/karelgil/iWeb/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html


----------



## anneee (22 Juin 2007)

j'utilise une logitech laser v150, elle est petite, précise, simple, nickel quoi 

le seul reproche étant le fil un peu court (le macbook ayant ses 2 ports usb à gauche, c'est un peu juste)


----------



## BrunoH (22 Juin 2007)

ok merci je vais plutôt attendre qu'elle ne fonctionne plus du tout, procéder à un échange standard chez mac puisqu'ils y sont obligés durant deux années et puis on verra j'achèterai autre chose par la suite
Mais je constate que le problème que je rencontre est fréquent ce qui est dommage de la part de mac, c'est beau de privilégier l'esthétisme mais pas au détriment de la fiabilité


----------



## dmo95 (23 Juin 2007)

A oui la petite boule qui sert de molette... j'avais pas tilt autant pour moi 

Bah oui tan qu'a faire autant profiter un peu du système et procéder a un échange, pour du neuf !


----------



## Amador (25 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

je profite de ce thread pour solliciter vos avis.

Voici la souris dont je r&#234;ve pour mon macbook :

- laser
- sans fil bluetooth (pour ne pas gacher de port usb)
- systeme de recharge pratique (pas besoin de sortir les accus de la souris)
- au minimum 4 boutons (pour expos&#233; !)

(J'ai essay&#233; la mighty mouse qui ne m'a pas convaincu)

Qui se rapproche le plus de cela ?
Merci.


----------



## anneee (26 Juin 2007)

Amador a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je profite de ce thread pour solliciter vos avis.
> 
> ...



tu vas avoir beaucoup de mal à concilier tout ça


----------



## Amador (26 Juin 2007)

Je viens d'acheter la ms wireless laser 8000.
Sur le papier elle a tout bon....

On va voir en pratique !


----------



## Liyad (26 Juin 2007)

Une question me vient : les souris Microsoft sont telle compatible ? Parce que j'ai toujours utiliser une Intellimouse Optical et j'ai toujours aim&#233;.

Merci d'avance


----------



## MacLuv (26 Juin 2007)

Il faut que tu regardes mais beaucoup de souris maintenant sont compatibles avec MAC


----------



## David_b (26 Juin 2007)

Liyad a dit:


> Une question me vient : les souris Microsoft sont telle compatible ? Parce que j'ai toujours utiliser une Intellimouse Optical et j'ai toujours aimé.
> 
> Merci d'avance



voui, c'est celle que j'utilise là maintenant, une intellimouse Optical je sais pas quoi USB avec un fil   

Elles aussi, elles sont increvables. 
Il fait du bon hardware Microsoft, dommage qu'il fasse aussi du soft : "Microhard" ? ca pourrait faire jaser...


----------



## Inikisha (29 Juin 2007)

Bonjour 
Bientôt macuser (demain samedi en fait ), je me cherche une souris pour aller avec mon Macbook.
Je cherche une souris :

sans-fil
à molette au moins verticale
compatible Mac, évidemment
à moins de 40 euros (50 à tout casser)
et euh... Blanche pour aller avec l'ordinateur 
J'ai déjà repéré une Razer Pro (http://www.razerzone.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=16) et, bien qu'elle me tente pas mal, je me demande ce qu'elle vaut.

Donc si je peux avoir des feedbacks de cette souris ou des propositions de souris (oubliez pas hein : blanche ! ), je ne dis pas non.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Amador (30 Juin 2007)

Inikisha a dit:


> Bonjour
> Bientôt macuser (demain samedi en fait ), je me cherche une souris pour aller avec mon Macbook.
> Je cherche une souris :
> 
> ...



Ca commence mal pour tes critères, elle a un fil...




Mon feedback sur la Microsoft wireless laser 8000 : trop lourde.

Je conseille plutôt la laser 6000 (avec fil), ou une bonne vieille intellimouse USB.


----------



## KERRIA (30 Juin 2007)

Parmis d'autres, et si j'ai mis un peu de temps à me faire à sa lègèreté et à sa petite taille
j'ai une petite MICOSOFT qui va très bien...seul défaut que je lui trouve c'est le coté saccadé de la molette...

Quand à la MIGHTY MOUSE ma fille en à une et j'avoue que c'est "le pied" déroutant au départ....mais quelle précision pour dessiner!...

BONJOUR A TOUS....


----------



## Inikisha (2 Juillet 2007)

Finalement, je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; pour une Logitech tout conne et elle tr&#232;s bien.  (impossible de retrouver le mod&#232;le par contre)


----------



## Coltrane (2 Juillet 2007)

Inikisha a dit:


> Finalement, je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; pour une Logitech tout conne et elle tr&#232;s bien.  (impossible de retrouver le mod&#232;le par contre)


Si tu installes le Logitech Control Center, il te dira le type de ta souris, et tu pourras configurer les boutons si besoin est.


----------



## RICOOL (23 Juillet 2007)

Personnellement : je suis en rage contre Mighty Mouse! la mollette ne déroule plus dans un sens ou l'autre toutes les semaines, je suis un gars aux mains propres et je dois la nettoyer TOUTES les semaines avec une lingette (ce qui n'est; en plus, pas du tout écologique)!!! Cette Mighty Mouse me rend dingue,  et je l'ai, de rage foutue à la poubelle ! 
Je sais, pas malin mais depuis le début elle me gonfle, j'ai vu l'autre jour à la Fn.. (2lettres en +), deux personnes faire la queue pour se la faire changer ... bref, sur ce coup Mac, je trouve, ne fait vraiment pas fort, et je ne suis pas prêt à en racheter une (hors de prix en plus )!


----------



## moustika60 (23 Juillet 2007)

moi je possède une souris optique saitek, c'était celle que j'avais deja pour mon ancien ordinateur windows, et sur mon macbook elle fonctionne parfaitement, je n'ai eu aucun problème ! Il m'a simplement sufit de la brancher sur un port USB et c'est tout. Je te conseille d'en prendre une "plug and play".


----------



## mlataupe (5 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis fraichement inscrit alors que je consulte macgeneration et son forum depuis un moment. J'ai un mac mini Intel et pour r&#233;pondre &#224; la question du sujet, j'utilise depuis peu une logitech MX620 car j'&#233;tais fatigu&#233; de devoir d&#233;crass&#233; la bille de scroll ma mighty mouse sans fil tous les 2 jours.

La MX620 m'a l'air d'&#234;tre une excellente souris pour le moment mais m&#234;me probl&#232;me que tout le monde : le Logitech Control Center me fait des mis&#232;re.
J'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; et r&#233;install&#233; nombre de versions et toujours le m&#234;me probl&#232;me : ar&#232;s l'install et le reboot tout va bien mais apr&#232;s chaque je boote &#224; nouveau mon ordi un message d'erreur m'indique qu'une extension .kext est d&#233;fectueuse et ma souris n'est plus reconnue par le LCC.

En d&#233;pit j'ai tent&#233; d'installer USB Overdrive sans plus de succ&#232;s (les param&#233;trages ne fonctionnait pas). C'est comme s'il n'y avait pas de driver non plus.

Donc impossible d'utiliser la moiti&#233; des touches de ma souris.

Je commence &#224; me dire qu'il n'existe aucune alternative &#224; la mighty mouse sur mac. C'est assez d&#233;courageant.

Merci par avance si vous avez une solution.
Et d&#233;sol&#233; au cr&#233;teur du sujet mais je n'ai de fait aucune souris &#224; recommander.

PS : je sais qu'avec une souris basique sans fil je n'aurais pas ces probl&#232;mes mais je n'aime pas m'vouer vaincu


----------



## Frannncois (8 Janvier 2008)

salut à tous

j'ai acheté il y'a peu, sur internet, une souris optique "Thesys" avec fil et 8 boutons... 
très bien, très beau, mais malheureusement quand je la branche sur le port USB de mon MacBook, elle ne fonctionne pas... enfin si les lumières s'allument, etc..., mais les boutons ne réagissent pas... 

ma question: faut-il un pilote? où trouver? j'ai pas mal cherché sur internet, mais pas trouvé...

Si vous pouviez m'aider ou me conseiller, ce serait nickel

Merci


----------



## David_b (8 Janvier 2008)

Frannncois a dit:


> salut à tous
> 
> j'ai acheté il y'a peu, sur internet, une souris optique "Thesys" avec fil et *8 boutons*...


t'as combien de doigts par main ?
non, pas la peine: je suis déjà loin :rateau: 

pour ta question: ils disent quoi à propos des Mac sur le site du fabricant ?


----------



## stef48 (8 Janvier 2008)

La notice parle compatibilité avec Mac?
Généralement le constructeur affiche en grand les logo des systèmes supportés (vista, mac, linux).


----------



## Aski (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté cette souris USB pour mon Mac.

Est-ce que, si j'ai bien compris, toutes les souris USB, même celles ou il n'y a pas de pilote supplémentaire ne sont pas forcément compatibles Mac ?

J'ai eu tord de l'acheter ?

Car en fait j'ai des problèmes avec cette souris. Elle cesse de fonctionner voir d'éteint complètement après que la LED ai eu des sursauts de luminosité ...

J'ai bien vu que dans les systèmes compatibles il n'y avais que des windows mais voyant que cela fonctionnait sous XP je me suis dit que si il n'y a pas de pilote supplémentaire sa doit bien fonctionner avec le Mac. (j'utilise bien un hub et un boitier pour disque dur externe compatible windows XP et sa marche ...).

Un port USB reste un port USB, quelque soit la machine ...

La prochaine je pense que je vais la commander sur l'apple store ...


----------



## Aski (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Petite demande d'explications sur cette souris apple.

C'est un ancien modèle a boule ?

Merci.


----------



## Zyrol (22 Janvier 2008)

Aski a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petite demande d'explications sur cette souris apple.
> 
> ...



Non, souris optique.

J'avais cette souris avec mon imac G4 de 2004.


----------



## Aski (26 Janvier 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Non, souris optique.
> 
> J'avais cette souris avec mon imac G4 de 2004.



Une autre question sur cette même souris.

Comment on configure les boutons pression sur le coté ?

Il n'y a que pour le double clique et la vitesse de la souris dans "souris et claviers" de "préférences système"


----------



## Zyrol (26 Janvier 2008)

Aski a dit:


> Une autre question sur cette même souris.
> 
> Comment on configure les boutons pression sur le coté ?
> 
> Il n'y a que pour le double clique et la vitesse de la souris dans "souris et claviers" de "préférences système"



il n'y a pas de boutons lateraux sur cette souris. donc c'est normal qu'il n'y est rien dans les pref !


----------



## cens1 (29 Janvier 2008)

mighty mouse filiaire  et rien d 'autre !!!!!!


----------



## macaddicted (30 Janvier 2008)

mighty mouse BT qui marche nickel chrome :love: 
faire rouler la boule de temps en temps sur un buvard et c'est reparti pour un tour !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2008)

Que des souris Logitech :
MX510 sur l'iMac et sur ma machine au boulot
MX Revolution que je viens d'installer il y a moins d'1 h sur ma nouvelle machine : d'enfer, cette "revolution".

Pas de pb avec le LCC.

Sly54


----------

